# dash motor sports



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

since i am still a newbie can someone who knows answer this...what happened to dash motor sports???i see the bodies for sale..went to website to get more of a selection idea and saw a note saying they are gone for thanksgiving 2011...do they plan to continue to make bodies ??also what is the big deal over h.o detroit cars???what makes them so expensive when i see them on e bay or this swap/sell forum???all the info you can give is appreciated..please educate this old dog...i can still learn new tricks..


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

wyatt641 said:


> since i am still a newbie can someone who knows answer this...what happened to dash motor sports???i see the bodies for sale..went to website to get more of a selection idea and saw a note saying they are gone for thanksgiving 2011...do they plan to continue to make bodies ??also what is the big deal over h.o detroit cars???what makes them so expensive when i see them on e bay or this swap/sell forum???all the info you can give is appreciated..please educate this old dog...i can still learn new tricks..


Check here.May help with what your looking for......
http://www.slotsnstuff.com/
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Heres the short answer. Dash is still in "business" but most of his molds are gone due to a closing factory. He still puts out the ever popular dash magnets that all the racing guys use and he also put out some pick up shoes. Which you can get both from Tom Stumpf. AKA tomshocars, if you reach out to him, he has his products.

Also he is almost ready to put a new body or two out so hang in there. A Galaxie 500.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

my .02¢ .....Can't wait for the Galaxie 500 :thumbsup:

 But it's a shame he cannot locate the molds to his other cars.... they were awesome  !


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Dan posted he was having issues with his website some time ago. 
And he was just selling on Ebay under 3393jb until it was worked out.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

*dash..*

thanks for the info..i see some real nice bodies he did...now what about ho.detroit..what is the big draw to these and why are they so $$$$$..
i saw a nice one on the swap and sell..heard of these before but have no knowledge of them..anyone???


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Supply and demand is the reason for price. (limited #'s and no longer made)

As far as background on HO Detroit read these threads.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=134376

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213663&highlight=ho+detroit


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

*ho det.*

guess there are things to that story that are better left alone..except for the participants....thanks for all the info...getting back into this hobby with my 7 yr old kid....we are bonding on the slots...but for some reason i always get the slower cars..........have to change chassis in the middle of the night......
thanks guys..glad i found this forum..
dave


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> getting back into this hobby with my 7 yr old kid.


using kids to buy toys worked great for me!!:thumbsup:


----------



## austin flagger (Mar 28, 2012)

same here, getting back into slot car racing with my 7 yr old kiddo too... he manages to beat me sometimes... so much for the "if you can show me you can control them, we'll step up to the faster cars...". Yep, I was thinking of changing out the traction mags for stronger ones one of these nights, then seeing if he notices... then tell him after a couple races and see his face. 
I've bought some new AW Tjets and Xtractions, plus some MegaG's just to get some matched performance chassis to make for good racing between us. The adrenalin rush and smile on both our faces when we have a really tight race without crashes is priceless...


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

*priceless..*

yes that look on a boys face when he races is priceless..even more priceless was last yr going to our first midwest slot car show..him seeing all the cars for sale....i will bet my face was just as big as his.....of course we had to get some runners to go home with....we plan to keep going back as long as he stays interested....hope it lasts a while..but alas i know..things will change in the teen yrs..............................................maybe the wife will want to race by then......................


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Re: HODetroit> WOW- thanks for the en-lightened reading material and background info guys! I am still fairly new, coming back into the hobby(w/HO Slots) only a couple years now. And hearing these stories about Rip-Off artist, well that really just blows me away !
But getting back to DASH... Guys like Dan and Tom, are what make this hobby fun and worthy of my time and money. Thanks Guys :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there have been many who contributed positively to the hobby. 
some have passed on, some have faded away and some push on.
even some that are reviled today had their time in the sun while they were favored.
thanx to all who have contributed regardless of current rank


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

BooYAAAAAH!

Well said Al.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I like the Dash stuff I have, not to expensive, but good lookin stuff. I hope he comes back with some AFX bodies


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

SouthLyonBen said:


> I like the Dash stuff I have, not to expensive, but good lookin stuff. I hope he comes back with some AFX bodies


You don't see many afx aftermarket bodies I think there is a untapped market out there.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> You don't see many afx aftermarket bodies I think there is a untapped market out there.


That's my thought since (A) Thunderjets aren't everyone's cup of tea and NOS Aurora are getting less common and (B) AFX style body mounts fit a wide variety of chassis


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Tyco/Mattel bodies too*

The Mattel wide pan chassis are readily available but the old Tyco bodies are often brittle or "toyish".


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

TK Solver said:


> The Mattel wide pan chassis are readily available but the old Tyco bodies are often brittle or "toyish".


I agree, as just someone messing around in the basement I find the Tyco A pretty good runner that can be messed with to be plenty fast but you hit the nail on the head with the body problem. I have Tyco bodies I dig like the '60 Vette, '40 Ford, Superbird but they are A little goofy compared to some of the old Aurora and current RaceMasters/Tomy, and Auto World bodies.


----------

